
Why Netflix Was Less Outspoken on Net Neutrality This Time - gridscomputing
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-14/netflix-is-less-noisy-defender-of-net-neutrality-as-vote-arrives
======
couchdive
or.......it could be they saw the writing on the wall and have already been
paying for better bandwidth since 2014....

[https://news.avclub.com/netflix-to-pay-comcast-for-
bandwidth...](https://news.avclub.com/netflix-to-pay-comcast-for-bandwidth-
probably-pass-the-1798266407)

~~~
dv_dt
Who knows how much of the recent price hikes relate to it too...

~~~
katastic
I would imagine the majority is Hollywood demanding more and more money to
have access to their content.

------
tinus_hn
Netflix is big enough now. They can tell people that use ISPs that throttle
Netflix they can’t have 4k content unless they switch to another ISP.

~~~
ckdarby
That is always the beauty of becoming the largest player in the space.

Imagine tomorrow that Cloudflare & Netflix came out tomorrow notifying users
to switch to NewISP because their current ISP throttles their content.

I think a lot of consumers just don't truly understand the impact. I remember
the amount of chatter that happened just when Netflix released the ISP speed
numbers and consumers were pissed about their quality of internet.

------
WheelsAtLarge
NEWS FLASH TO ALL. Companies never care about you and your cause. They care
about their cause. Never make that mistake. Google,Netflix,Facebook... Name
your favorite company, they only care about surviving another day and/or
increasing their influence. Sometimes their cause and yours will be the same
but that does not mean it will always happen. That's why Netflix doesn't care
anymore. It's not in the interest anymore.

------
Cknight70
I suspect the reason these tech giants are saying they support net neutrality
while doing little about it is to keep goodwill with consumers more than
anything else.

